# Joystick w/ Cables mounting location *94 Wrangler*



## dgm5186

Hello all, I just purchased a used conventional mount Fisher snowplow for my 1994 Jeep Wrangler. Only took me almost two years to find one with all the correct mounts and hardware but I did it! Anyways the pump is controlled by this clunky joystick thing with cables coming out the back of it. I am positively stumped as to where to mount this hulking beast of a controller in my Jeep. The possible locations are slim to none where it would make sense. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 

I'll be posting pictures up of it once it gets sandblasted and powder coated in Fisher colors!


----------



## theplowmeister

Ya sell it and get a MMII plow with a fish stick and mount it on the gear shift.


----------



## dgm5186

If only it were that simple haha! The MM1 and MM2 Fisher plows do not work on Jeep wrangler YJ's or more specifically the ones manufactured from the years 1987-1995. The leaf sprung suspension does not allow for newer style brackets although I did at one point want to hack and slash a custom set of mounts for it. Still up for suggestions though since I do believe I'm sticking with what I got. Wish I could convert it to all electrical though and no cable nonsense! 

~Dan


----------



## theplowmeister

For 12 years (1988 - 2000) I used a Jeep YJ with a 7 1/2 Fisher RD plow with a sehp (selinoid electric hydrolic pack) It uses a Fish stick controller

hear is the owners manual

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdf/6395_000392.pdf


----------



## tvpierce

dgm5186;542562 said:


> Wish I could convert it to all electrical though and no cable nonsense!


You'd be crazy to trade a belt-driven Fisher system for an electric one. You have the simplest, most durable, reliable system ever made -- stick with it! The only advantage to electric/hydraulic is that it installs easier -- that's why Fisher switched. It had nothing to do with improving the product.

Here's how mine is mounted in my CJ. Tubs are swappable between CJs and YJs, so you should be able to do something similar.

Plowmeister's controller set-up is sweet if you have electric controls, but it obviously doesn't work for mechanical controls. I prefer my controller to be to the left-hand operated -- it gives the most flexibility.

jp


----------



## theplowmeister

Ya a real knee knocker! I've had both. I'll take the electric if your only going to do a couple of drives the engine driven pump will work (you just have to wait, and wait for the blade to move.) Is your Yj an auto or manual?
If its a manual the only way to get any reasnuble lifting speed on the plow is to slip the clutch (to get the engine RPMs up) while pushing snow into the pile. clutches dont last long that way.
But like I said if your only going to do a couple of drives.


----------



## dgm5186

Woops I have seem to have caused some confusion here. My hydraulic system is not powered by the engine/belt driven pump. The system that is on my plow setup is an electric over hydraulic power pack however the valves are still controlled by a cable system that runs from the pump on the headgear to inside the cab. The pictures helped since that seemed to be the only logical mounting spot in my YJ however I think I'm going to put it on the right side. When Im not using the plow I'm just going to unscrew the joystick so less chance of my knee hitting the box. Thanks! 

~Dan


----------



## theplowmeister

I did not know electric packs came with cable controles (are you telling me I don't know everything).


----------



## dgm5186

Haha yes apparently they did. If you look under the same category of Fisher manuals, you will find a hydraulic pack controlled by cables even though it is electric over hydraulic. Pretty nifty... I know haha. I think I'm just going to settle on the less than convenient spot next to the steering column. Not the greatest but it will work!


----------



## tvpierce

Yeah, I'm aware of the type of system you have -- it seems it was kind of a transitional phase for Fisher. Is your electric pump located under the hood, or out in front on the head gear?

Regarding placement of your controller on the right vs left: (I believe PlowMeister would agree on this... if not, he'll chime in -- he clearly has extensive experience with both systems.)
Realize that this is how all Fisher plows were operated from the 1950s through the 1990s -- on all trucks (Ford, GM, Dodge, Jeep, etc). You'll notice that they always mounted the joystick to the _left _of the steering colunn. The reason is that at the end of _every _push, you need to change direction (forward to reverse) and lift the plow simultaniously. Gear levers are always operated with the right hand, so you need to have the plow control on the left to be able to operate it with your left hand. At that point, you rarely need to steer the vehicle.

Just my 2 cents. Hope it's of some help.

jp


----------



## theplowmeister

I agree. It depends on how much plowing he's going to do. if 1 or 2 drives the the added time to stop and work the controller then shift is not important. so what if it takes 12 minutes instead of 8 minuets to plow. 

I would mount it on the left


----------

